# Dodge 2500 Powerwagon



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

I was wondering if any of you have or know some info on the powerwagon. There is one for sale locally and i might go take a look at it. Its a 2005 Ram Powerwagon 33" BFG AT, red, spray in bed liner, clother interior , 5.7l hemi engine, auto tranny, 70k miles. For the longest time ive wanted a diesel but they are way out of my price range and they want about 15500 OBO for this one. Will i be dissappointed with the hemi or is it an ok engine. I bet it gets terrible mileage. Anyone have numbers? Opinions?


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

my neighbor has one. It's a great truck. It's definitely not a diesel but it's got enough power to scoot pretty good. I think he's said it gets about 13 mpg. the price seems kinda high to me. This is a buyers market so I'd try to beat them up pretty good on the price


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

well its a private seller to...how much would you offer?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I would check the front end before you buy it.. Those 35's can tear through front end parts


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Power Wagon's have a 4:56 axle ratio...it can pull a house but you're not going to get any mileage out of it.

Also, if you're going to plow with it you'll want to make sure that the factory installed winch won't be an issue.


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

well i for sure wont be plowing with it. As much as i like the looks and such im afraid the mileage will kill me.....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Stick to the diesel trucks you will love them. You could allways look into making a power waggon diesel clone. Getting the best of both worlds.


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

i wish i could find a 04 or 05 with 70-80k miles for right around 18k. but i cant...


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

You can make any 2500 look like a Power Wagon. 15500 isnt a bad price considering how pricey they were from the start. I personally like the look of H2 rims over the Dodge ones.

So $75 for the gas cap
400 for Power wagon flares
1300 Tires and rims


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds like a good buy. If you do a lot of highway driving I may hold out because of the 4.56 gears. Around town they do well because of the gears though. Seems like the PW have a bunch of stuff you will never use but for that price why not


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

well i really dont do much highway travel...just livin in a farming community mostly.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I checked my local CL and found these two: 
http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/cto/1050921710.html

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/cto/1056695609.html


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

hey thanks man, even though i live in illinois it would be that bad of a trip up there...


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

check out www.dodgetalk.com there is a powerwagon forum.
PW's are pretty pricy as they are, 15K doesn't sound to bad to me.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

snowman79;767518 said:


> hey thanks man, even though i live in illinois it would be that bad of a trip up there...


Where in IL? From either one of those locations it is only a 6-7 hour drive to Chicago. I bought a Corvette in Mayland last summer. Took a 6AM flight out on a Friday morning and was home by 4AM Saturday... BY MYSELF 

That white truck looks to be damn nice, worth checking out anyways. A days worth of driving to have a truck you will own for a few years isnt a big deal. Drive up a small car, get a uhaul trailer and tow it back behind the Cummins


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

i live near rockford, pretty much right on the border or wisconsin and illinois


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

snowman79;767695 said:


> i live near rockford, pretty much right on the border or wisconsin and illinois


That isnt bad at all, I know right were Rockford is. Give the guys a call.


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

i just might.


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

well ive decided im going to skip the whole PW thing and spend a little more on a cummins as it will probably save me a little on fuel costs ect, plus i wont have to buy another truck for a very long time as my buddys dads cummins has about 285,000 miles and is still going strong.


----------

